# New frames



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

When I put foundation in my frames what I use in place of the pins to hold the foundation straight is boddie pins . they are a lot cheaper then the ones you buy


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You talking about women's bobby pins right?

Hello Tom have been missing you. I was just commenting to Kare the other day you must still be in the deep stuff.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Women s hair pins , into the holes on the side of the frame
Yes I have e mlssed our talks to , haven't even had time to split my 2 hives so I just keep adding boxes , ha e went through each one once other then that I just look at the top and add if it looks like it needs one .... The other crap just keeps going .finally stopped kids from going in
But alot to do yet


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Every one must be trying g to keep cool cause no o e is posting. Or like me I,m falling back trying to do what I need to do


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom I think it is because there is to much you can do in the summer.
Also a lot are just doing face book.

 Al


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am going outside as little as possible, excepting for early mornings and sundown. It is simply too hot out there!

I have mostly been thinking about inside things.


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Live a healthier life, turn off the air conditioner.

Much less expensive too.

Maybe keep a window unit in one room so if need be can do a quick cooldown.

Just fans occasionally when still in 80's at night.

Drink lots of water, tap or room temperature, no ice.

Pace yourself.

No problem.

Have fun.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Air what the heck is that ???? We have a fan if that counts !!!! It just seems like every thing has. To be done when it is hot or 40 below
Yes AL ,,, I think most are on Facebook and forgot about anything other then Facebook .. Later they will post that something happened to there Hive cause there empty or dead.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Air is that what makes the leaves move in the trees?




Note the indoor temp. glad when winter gets here.

 Al


----------

